# SysCP (Plesk-Ersatz) Rewrite-Rules



## bofh1337 (21. Januar 2010)

Moin 

ich betreibe bei mir auf dem Server das "SysCP" (als Ersatz zum schwerfälligen Confixx/Plesk)...jetzt kann ich da bei jeder Domain eine eigene vHost-Konfig angeben,- funktionieren da auch Rewrite-Rules wie:


```
RewriteEngine on
RewriteCond   %{HTTP_HOST}   ^wittesoft\.de$   [NC]
RewriteRule   ^(.*)$    http://www.wittesoft.de/$1   [L,R=301]
```

Oder wo muss ich die da eingeben? Das soll ja nur diese Domain betreffen, also wäre die vHost-Konfig doch der ideale Platz für sowas, oder nicht?

Hat da jemand Erfahrung mit SysCP?




> Die maximale Anzahl der Stichworte, die zu diesem Thema hinzugefügt werden können, wird durch deine Stichworte um 2 überschritten.


bisschen wenig, gell?


----------

